# The Playschool Flashlight



## Skyeye (Jan 5, 2009)

You've seen them in kids toy boxes for years but have you really examined one up close? Well, today courtesy Goodwill, I was able to get an old Playskool childs flashlight for .99. The first thing that comes to mind about this light is the fact that it's almost indestructible! It's made out of high impact plastic and although not water resistant, it is nonetheless well made. You gotta realize that my particular light may have been thrown around by several kids and rattled around in goodness knows what for years and it still works like new! Now, I know that we all can obtain a better light than this toy but it in itself is a testament to good design and decent materials. 

The engine in this light is 2 "C" batteries that are loaded into a removable magazine which contains the contacts and the bulb holder. When inserted into the main frame the magazine makes contact with terminals located inside that are connected to a small circuit board and in turn to the on off and momentary switches. There is also a neat feature in this light which is a manually flip able color wheel with which you can dial between white, red and green color. It works fine and although the beam throw is full of artifacts it is usable for general purposes.

I think it's a bit of Americana that probably is not made any longer or will soon be extinct. Remember, this could have been the first flashlight for some of our members that now possess Surefire's and the like!

I wonder if Playsckool would try to make an LED version?:candle:

Look upon this and go back to your childhood for a moment.


----------



## Benjammin22250 (Jan 5, 2009)

This was my first flashlight and I still have it. I am 20 years old and I must have had it at least 15 years.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 5, 2009)

We've got one of those around here in a box of my son's old toys. Wish I'd had one as a kid, but that was before Playschool, I think. I always liked the "off" timer for saving the batteries. Think I'll go try to find it. Maybe put in an LED drop-in.

Geoff


----------



## VegasF6 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is a thread about it:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/119148&
And here is the where I found the LED version:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2634491&postcount=21
But, the walgreens link is now dead. But it does already exist.


----------



## flashburn72 (Jan 5, 2009)

It is amazing to me the wonderment that a child gets out of a flashlight.
My girls family thinks I am crazy the way I play with my lights. They all have kids and guess what. They all wanted a flashlight for Christmas :naughty: The youngest which is 4 now will not go outside in the dark without his light.
oh I love this hobby.


----------



## Skyeye (Jan 5, 2009)

WOW! Carbine15's review is great with nice photos! I didn't realize that someone had posted about this light earlier. I will have to use the search prior to future posts. Anyway, I may change the bulb in mine as the beamshot of the LED bulb really improves the throw and pattern. Where can I get that 2C bulb?

I guess there's more of them in the thrift stores than I anticipated.


----------



## american lockpicker (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to have one of those when I was a kid. It was white coloured though.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jan 5, 2009)

What, no beamshots?

I believe I have (or had at once point) a pair of these lying around my house, but I haven't seen them in years... 
Those sure do bring back memories though...


----------



## greenLED (Jan 5, 2009)

We had one when we were kids. I bought my son one. Good times.


----------



## RyanA (Jan 5, 2009)

So... have you ROP'ed it yet?


----------



## lctorana (Jan 6, 2009)

I gave one to my nephew for Christmas last week.


----------



## Chrontius (Jan 6, 2009)

Could be?

_was_ the first. Either that, or a ... I think it was a AAA mini-mag I ended up losing pieces for.

No, I think the Mag came second.


----------



## davidt (Jan 6, 2009)

Whoa, I am 99% sure I had one of those when I was 4 or 5. I very vaguely remember the little yellow magazine. A I can picture in my head flipping thru colored lenses on a flashlight I had when I was little.

Maybe my mind is playing tricks but I very vaguely remember playing with one when I was little.


----------



## edc3 (Jan 7, 2009)

Carbine15 generously gave me one of these to give to my nephew for Christmas. It's a neat little light with the original lamp, but with the LED it's very nice. I'm hoping it will create a young flashaholic out of my nephew.


----------

